# Use of "ας"



## alfie1888

I am currently reading a novel in Greek and I came across this use of "ας" (see in *bold* below). Could someone please translate it into English, given the context around it, please? 

A couple have just come back from their second honeymoon in Paris:

_Γύρισαν στην Ελλάδα, η Μελισσάνθη πιο όμορφη από ποτέ, σε αντίθεση με τον Απόστολο, που έδειχνε εξαντλημένος αλλά και ήταν. Ο Χρήστος, που τον επισκέφθηκε στο γραφείο του λίγες μέρες μετά, ανησύχησε.

"Τι συμβαίνει, παλιόφιλε;" τον ρώτησε απορημένος. "Φαίνεσαι κουρασμένος! Είσαι άρρωστος;"
"Όχι, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται και ν' αρρωστήσω σύντομα!"
"Γιατί; Τόσο κουραστικό ήταν το ταξίδι;"
"Εξουθενωτικό!"
*"Ε, καλά, ας μην το γυρίζατε όλο το Παρίσι! Ας αφήνατε και κάτι για την επόμενη φορά!"*
"Δεν ήταν το τουριστικό μέρος του ταξιδιού που μ' εξάντλησε!" διευκρίνισε ο Απόστολος και η αμηχανία στη φωνή του έδωσε στον Χρήστο να καταλάβει τι εννοούσε._


----------



## shawnee

I never realised before how tricky this little word can be. In this context it acts in the following manner: "Well you needn't have done the whole of Paris! You could have left something for next time". As for its many faceted use, I might leave it to better minds than mine to explain.


----------



## Perseas

In case of "ας + indicative mood of the imperfect tense" (e.g. ας γυρίζατε/αφήνατε), there is usually the meaning of "what should have been done".

Ας φορούσες το σακάκι για να μην κρυώσεις! ~ Έπρεπε να φορέσεις το σακάκι!
 (You should have worn your coat)


----------



## alfie1888

Ah! Thank you both for such informative explanations! I honestly didn't know all that before and it's made my day! Oh, how I love Greek! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα, πάρα πολύ!


----------



## anthodocheio

Perseas said:


> Ας φορούσες το σακάκι για να μην κρυώσεις! ~ Έπρεπε να φορέσεις το σακάκι!
> (You should have worn your coat)



I would translate it like: You had the option to wear your jacket. Now that you didn't do it is your fault. Ας πρόσεχες!


Notice that the expresion "Ας πρόσεχες" sounds quite mean...


----------



## alfie1888

Just found another example that I don't understand the meaning of:
_
Έτρεξα κι εγώ μέσα στο σπίτι, να φυλαχτώ από τους πυροβολισμούς. Δε μου άρεσαν καθόλου κάτι τέτοια αστεία. Στ' αλήθεια, από τον καιρό που βρισκόμουν στην Κρήτη, άκουσα να ρίχνουν τόσες ντουφεκιές όσες δεν είχα ακούσει σ' όλη τη ζωή μου... *Ας είναι*...

_How would that be expressed in English? I get the sense it must mean something like "Or whatever I had left of it..."


----------



## Perseas

The first that comes to my mind is something like "let it be", but I 'm not sure unless I know what follows "Ας είναι".


----------



## velisarius

It means colloquial English "Whatever..."


----------

